

The concept of happiness at work is alien to most American workplaces. - edw519
http://news.yahoo.com/s/csm/20080122/cm_csm/ykjerulf;_ylt=AtdOz_34uAtB.dd4L9skV_Ilr7sF

======
edw519
That's what keeps sites like this so busy.

~~~
raju
LOL! Agreed. In fact I was just having a conversation 20 min ago with a
colleague about making work fun. I am from cubicle land, and wonder what is
with the battleship gray cubicles. Why can't there be more color, more light?
A little goes a long way. Just looking at endless cubicles, one after the
other makes me depressed.

Even the internal applications that are developed by most orgs are depressing.
The focus is on the "business" end, but if you ask me, it takes a little more
effort to make any application pleasing to the eyes. I am not asking for a
usability team ala Apple to kick in and tell us what makes a nice, easy to use
application, just think of how you would respond to it. Most people go home
and see sites like Gmail or Yahoo Maps, and wonder, why can't we have apps
like these at work?

And don't get me started on the dress code...

~~~
wallflower
Conformity is important for company cohesiveness. It's part of the DNA. It's
just that most companies have boring DNA. A minority, some companies like
startups have a more radical DNA. When a boring company buys a startup-type
interesting company, usually the DNA gets a little mixed (maybe color cubes,
even).

